# M5 First impressions at DPR



## dsnook (Sep 15, 2016)

Here we go

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-m5-first-impressions-review


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 15, 2016)

Their table is wrong, M5 has focus peaking.


----------



## LDS (Sep 15, 2016)

A video of the M5 firmware UI:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCYmcl_t_8c


----------



## quod (Sep 15, 2016)

Entry level at $1,099? Um, okay.


----------



## bigbadhenry (Sep 15, 2016)

£1049 in the UK are they taking the p***s


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 15, 2016)

LDS said:


> A video of the M5 firmware UI:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCYmcl_t_8c



Yeah, EOS menus, nice. Also, was that a dual-axis level I saw?!


----------

